# damascus dwarven hunter



## hellize (Apr 4, 2019)

Dwarven hunter

Once in every few hundred solar cycles a legendary warrior emerges amongst the mighty dwarven clans of the northern pass. Freezing winds and chilling blizzards sculp these fighters on rigid mountain tops and clashes with untold wild beasts are preparing them for the coming war.
It is best to be ready when the time is near!

The full length is 35.5 cm /14 inch. The blade is 23 cm /9 inch long, 6 cm /2.36 inch wide and 7 mm /0.275 inch thick. 
It is a san mai by construction, which I have forged of 5160, L6 and 1.2516 tool steels with a solid 5160 steel core, which makes the edge.
The handle has been made of textured bronze with stabilized and polished deer antler.
Its sheath is hand sewn and carved of thick cow hide.
Hope you guys like it!


----------

